# Driving Through Mexico From US



## Roadtripper

My girlfriend and I are going to be driving down to Oaxaca, where I own a home, in November from the US. We are planning a trip through Mexico and are crossing the border at Nuevo Laredo and then going through Monterrey, San Luis Potosi, Guadalajara, and then over to the coast. Then we thought we would take our time (1-2 weeks) to follow the coast down to Huatulco.

We have been hearing a lot about crime and reading a lot of negative press about Mexico in the US right now including travel warnings to Mexico. We have both been traveling to Mexico for years and have traveled to Mexico when there have been problems but it seems worse now then ever. I have driven down a few times without any major incidents in the past.

My questions are--does anyone have any input about driving through Mexico right now and about driving through these areas in particular? Does anyone have any recommendations about the best places to avoid or go?

Thank you for any information you might have.


----------



## conklinwh

We just drove up from just off hwy 57 between San Luis Potosi & Queretaro with no problem.
More military checkpoints but that good. Even though RV ****** says no problem with Nuevo Laredo, I don't like that way because of the city and all the tolls. Also a lot of recent road problems with the rain. After San Luis Potosi, we cut over and go around Ciudad Victoria. No tolls, good roads and my route is via Houston so I don't lose anything.
We haven't had any problems driving the center of the country but the coasts have been hit hard with rain. Last I heard the route from Guadalajara to Puerto Vallarta was severely impacted with a major bridge out. If still out, you might think of getting to the coast via Morellia, Patzcuaro & Ixtapa. I've not heard anything recently about problems from there south into Oaxaca. You are smart to stay away from the Gulf coast. We drove from San Cristobal 10 September before the last storms and the area already underwater before Karl hit.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The roads from Guadalajara to Puerto Vallarta are all open and the landslides have been cleared. The northbound bridge from Puerto Vallarta, across the Ameca River to Nayarit is under reconstruction and the southbound bridge is now being used, temporarily, for traffic in both directions.
When traveling down from NC, we now suggest crossing at Pharr, TX and using the new bypass, soon to open*, to Rt. 97 southbound toward Ciudad Victoria and then on toward San Luis Potosi and Guadalajara, etc.

*It was rumored to be open, but is now expected to open later in October.
Meanwhile, the route 97 signs can be followed from Rt. 2.


----------



## conklinwh

Great news about the Reynosa bypass. Construction was a real mess. Doubling back to McAllen a little out of the way but very good if immigration & Banjercito open before 9AM as really like to cross 8AM or earlier, especially when daylight savings time ends. Do you know the hours at Pharr?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Check here: Pharr-Reynosa Intl Bridge | City of Pharr

Hours of Operation is one of the items you can check at the right hand side of the page. 
6:00 AM to 12:00 AM is what they say, even though 12:00 AM is a confusing term, since 12:00 is neither AM nor PM, but either Noon or MIdnight on the twelve hour clock, but only noon on the 24 hour clock. Please explain that to them when you cross & watch a government flunky go ballistic.

I'll assume they mean midnight.


----------



## conklinwh

Thanks but I believe that 6AM to "midnight" refers to the crossing and not immigration or Banjercito.
The only other hours that I could find were "Office Hours" Monday-Friday. I have same problem trying to find hours at Los Indios.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Excellent point. However, you might phone the bridge office and I'm sure that they would know, or be able to give you the number of the Mexican side.


----------



## RVGRINGO

According to Sanborn's, these are the hours for Banjercito/Aduana

ARIZONA
Agua Prieta/Douglas, AZ	24 hours all week
Naco/Bisbee, AZ	24 hours all week
Nogales/Nogales, AZ	24 hours all week
San Luis Colorado/San Luis, Yuma, AZ	8 AM till 10 PM all week
Sonoita/Lukeville, AZ	8 AM till Midnight all week


TEXAS
Cd. Acuña/Del Río, TX	6 AM till 10 PM all week
Cd. Juárez/El Paso, TX	24 hours all week
Colombia/Laredo, TX	8:00 AM till midnight all week
Gral Rodrigo Guevedo/Harlingen, TX	24 hours all week
Nuevo Laredo/Laredo, TX	24 hours all week
Matamoros/Brownsville, TX	24 hours all week
Miguel Alemán/Roma, TX	24 hours all week
Ojinaga/Presidio, TX	24 hours all week
Piedras Negras/Eagle Pass, TX (Located in Allende, Coahuila, approx. 45 min. past Piedras Negras)	24 hours all week
*Reynosa/Pharr, TX	6 AM till Midnight all week*
Reynosa/McAllen, TX	24 hours all week


CALIFORNIA
Mexicali/Calexico, CA	6 AM till Midnight all week
Tecate/San Diego, CA	6 AM till Midnight all week
Tijuana/San Ysidro, CA	8 AM till 10 PM all week


----------



## Roadtripper

We are traveling from Colorado and crossing at Nuevo Loredo because I have a lawyer there that is helping me with some paperwork. We are thinking of spending the nite in Laredo and crossing early in the a.m. and driving to the town of Matehuala for the first nite. I hear it's a nice town? 

From there is the best route through San Luis Potosi to Guadalajara and then over to Tepic and then down the coast to Puerto Vallarta or is another way better? We are planning on spending a day or two at each city to relax a little. Is there any city not worth checking out on the way or should we stop at San Luis and Guadalajara?

We thought we would follow 200 from Puerto Vallarta down the coast. I am now thinking 3 weeks for the whole trip to Huatulco. 

Is that the best route to Puerto Vallarta from Nuevo Laredo? Thanks.


----------



## ReefHound

RVGRINGO said:


> Excellent point. However, you might phone the bridge office and I'm sure that they would know, or be able to give you the number of the Mexican side.


In another thread, I previously provided a link straight from Banjercito on the hours of operation and contact info for every border module. You deleted the post saying it was "off topic" in a thread that someone was asking when a border crossing was open. Perhaps this time it will be considered "on topic"?

Everything you wanted to know about any of the Banjercito border modules, days and hours of operation, location, phone number, fax number, and person in charge. 

http://www.banjercito.com.mx/site/siteBanjer/Bicentenario/PDF/Modulos_iitv.pdf


----------



## ReefHound

Roadtripper said:


> We are traveling from Colorado and crossing at Nuevo Loredo because I have a lawyer there that is helping me with some paperwork. We are thinking of spending the nite in Laredo and crossing early in the a.m. and driving to the town of Matehuala for the first nite. I hear it's a nice town?


It's ok, nothing special. If you cross the border early you'll be in Matehuala by noon. I'd suggest continue on and stop at San Luis Potosi. You could certainly get a few more miles in if you want. 

But if you do stop at Matehuala, then head over to Real de Catorce which is an old abandoned mining town that is having a resurgence as a tourist attraction. It features a long tunnel through the mountains as the only way by car/bus to get there. Matehuala is the closest big town and about half an hour away. You can drive or there are buses leaving several times per day from Matehuala.


----------



## conklinwh

If you have the time, I would definately stay overnight the 1st night in Real de Catorce rather than continue on to Matehuala. You can easily get there the 1st day. Stay a couple nights and then go on. I'd probably make my next stop Queretaro, then Patzcuaro and Trancones on the beach. From there you can wander Zihua, Acapulco and on to Huatulco following the coast.
Probably me but I wouldn't wander over to Guadalajara and PV as to me a lot of wasted driving rather than very interesting cities.


----------



## telcoman

FYI, the hours have changed at the columbia Border crossing. they are now Columbia......Mon-Fri, 8:00 am to 12:00 pm, Sat 8:00 am to Noon, Sun Noon to 4:00 pm . I was told this by someone who just crossed there.


----------



## Roadtripper

Great information and I think we have finalized our trip. We'll cross at Laredo and drive to San Lois Potosi (we found out that we have friends living there). Maybe spend a day checking out Real de Catorce and spend a day in San Lois Potosi and then down to Queretaro where we'll spend a few days checking out Queretaro, Guanajuato and San Miguel de Allende. Then we are going to head towards Trancones/Nexpa area and then casual down the coast to Huatulco.

It would be nice to stop for a nite on the way from Queretaro to the beach and conklinwh mentioned Patcuaro. I see it on the map and it looks like a great place to stop over for a nite. Is it a cool town? I have never heard of it.

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## telcoman

Patzcuaro is great. Make sure you take the boat to the island & take lots of money. tons to buy there.


Good place to stay is Villa Patzcuaro. its an RV park & Hotel, Opposite Hotel Don Vasco on the side road into town off hwy 14.

Villa Patzcuaro Garden Hotel & RV Park


----------



## getoutnow

*Driving to Mexico to be avoided*

*I live in Texas. We are aware of the really dangerous conditions in Mexico right now. The drug cartels are the most violent and dangerous as ever. Hundreds of body parts have been found. We were considering retiring there. I spoke to Mexicans I know and we have been advised by them to not go to Mexico. A woman I work with had a relative who body was cut and thrown in the middle of town. She told me Americans are now leaving Mexico and advised me to go to the consulate to get the real story on what is happening. I urge ANYONE who is thinking of going to do the same.*


----------



## telcoman

Here we go again. If you plan to spend time in bars with drug dealers or walk the streets of Cuidad Juarez at night you have a point. Otherwise avoid campgrounds in Washington state where 4 people were shot to death last month, or avoid driving an RV in Alberta, Canada where an elderly couple was hijacked & murdered last month as well. If you really want to be safe stay in the house & see the world on the National Geographic channel. If you call that living.


----------



## scuba4fun5

*Driving to & through Mexico*

Hi Roadtripper,

We just traveled from the US to Mexico City in June and returned 2 weeks ago. Made the same trip last September & November, crossing Nuevo Laredo both trips with no problems. Of course you need to take reasonable precautions, like driving on the major highways (cuotas), traveling driving the day, and of course stop for the military checkpoints. I feel safe driving in Mexico and will continue to drive down. There will always be isolated incidents, but there are plenty of places in and around Tampa that I think are more dangerous. 

By the way, you can pre-register your vehicle online now and save a ton of time at the border. We used the Colombia–Solidarity International Bridge, but only on the return trip because it opens at 8AM and I like to cross earlier. You do need a TexTag to cross there, but it is also available online.

Have a great trip...


----------



## conklinwh

Somehow I missed a number of these comments so apologize for multiple points,
1st, we drove central Mexico to NC last month for annual return. Other than more military checkpoints, no issues. We've found that basically 100% of Mexican nationals that we meet in the US are amazed that we would want to visit Mexico let alone live there. I'm not sure that they are the best source. In talking with locals in Mexico, they have seen some relatively small increase in crime that they blame on people returning from the US. This has been a plus/minus as they have also returned with more money and are upgrading the family compounds. We are always careful whether NYC, TX, NC or Mexico. I have one daughter living in Memphis that is very concerned about the rise of violent crime there.
As to the driving plan which is much more positive discussion. Doubling back to Real Catorce which is north of Matehuala is a drive that you would do three times with that plan if 1st go to San Luis Potosi(SLP). Great that you have friends there. Might make sense to meet them in Real de Catorce and then drive to SLP. By the way, we live 1.5hours away but have really only used the airport. Would be interested in your thoughts as have been considering a trip there. Also understand that there is HEB Grocery in SLP.
As to Queretaro as a base: It is a great place and base for Bernal and Tequisquiapan but not sure best base for San Miguel and especially Guanajuato as probably multiple hours.
I would probably go SLP to Guanajuato and then San Miguel/Queretaro as less than an hour apart.
As to Patzcuaro for the 1st time, I would stay in one of a number of places around the Quiroga Square to really experience the city day & night. We like Casa Encantada as reasonable B&B with secure parking and less than block from the square but other choices. My choices would not include going to Janitzio by boat. We like the trip but the island is "chatzkas" heaven. I would go to the dock but spend my time visiting the ruins and church at Tzintzuntzan and the copper shops in Santa Clara del Cobre. From there a very easy drive to Trancones.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Getoutnow seems to be a really timid sort, who may be inclined to believe everything he hears. I gather that Mexico isn't for him, and can't help but note that his only postings have been in the same vein. Granted, there are a lot of sensational stories around and some truly unpleasant news reports. However, these are gang wars and only those involved in drugs, human traficking, etc., are likely to be 'cut up and thrown in the street'. There certainly is no violence directed toward tourists, any more than there is in the USA, maybe even less.


----------



## conklinwh

I think that this is a classic half full/half empty discussion. Some people look at what is happening, and it is very bad for Mexico, and say too dangerous for my comfort zone.
Others will look at and read the same things and decide that the benefits far outweigh any risk. This is really a personal decision that we all must make.
I think that we all wish that the rule of law will take hold for all residents and we certainly aren't immune to the pain and suffering that this has caused but again we will all process the information differently.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I agree, and even with the increased tourism in Mexico this year, the media and even the consular warnings are way over the top, helping to discourage folks from visiting Mexico. Of course, there is also a probable political component that we won't discuss here.
All of our usual 'snowbird' friends are coming, as they always do, and some have already arrived. Several of our widow friends, and other single ladies, continue to travel in Mexico, sometimes alone, and none have had any unpleasant 'surprises'. Yet, I am quite aware of the news and even of the occasional 'eliminations' and 'disposals' that take place everywhere, not just along the border.


----------



## ReefHound

Mexico does itself no favors though. I think everyone in America understands that there is crime and violence everywhere and that bad things can happen to anyone at any time. BUT... back home they feel comfortable that they can call for help and help will come. However, there is the image that if it happens in Mexico you are on your own, nobody will care, no justice will be served. 

So what does Mexico do? They reinforce this image in spades by their handling of the infamous jet ski incident. Now I know there are some who question the wife's version but the fact remains that most Americans see Mexico doing everything they always feared. Instead of investigating prompt, Mexican police tried to ignore the reports and then say they had looked into it when they hadn't and then say it was too dangerous to search that area. They suggested she was making it all up, and only agreeing to search a week later after lots of media and political pressure. Then they come over here and subject her to eight hours of intense questioning all the while having called off the search. Even if she offed him herself, there is still a body to recover. Perhaps recovering a body or solving a crime carries is of no importance in Mexico but it is in the USA. 

Sometimes I wonder if Mexico has the slightest clue in how to project a positive image. This incident has totally destroyed their image in the eyes of millions. Everyone knows that if this had happened on the U.S. side, by the next morning there would have been 100 search boats scouring the lake in the presence of the media. Can anyone honestly say they have seen even one photo of a Mexican officer or search boat on that lake? They have reinforced the image that Mexican police are both incompetent and apathetic. If they will not show concern and willingness to act with all the media and political support behind her, what chance does anyone else have?


----------



## conklinwh

Probably hard to explain your concerns to the family of the Mexican investigator that was beheaded for looking into the situation. The Mexican border is a tough place to be a good cop. Then word "leaked" that any other investigator would meet the same fate.
It's terrible but I would also go slow. Clearly they came upon people that don't want successful investigation and probably drug dealers.
I really don't think that the case away from the border. There is a separation in Mexico between police and investigators that hard for expats to understand. I know that in San Miguel the government has spent significant money and time on education of the expat community and ensuring that there is English speaking hot line.
I also don't expect that this unique to Guanajuato & San Miguel.


----------



## ReefHound

I'm not talking about the nuances of truth but the public image. Right or wrong, the image projected is that the police are apathetic and incompetent. I think Americans are also concerned that there seems to be no outrage on the Mexican side over this investigator's grisly murder. It's as if they consider their own investigators as not worthy of justice. If that had happened on the American side, every law enforcement agency would have swarmed the area in a manhunt complete with dogs and helicopters. The media would have covered it 24/7 and the investigator would have been honored repeatedly as a fallen hero.


----------



## Galvanic

*Pretty shook up...*



RVGRINGO said:


> The roads from Guadalajara to Puerto Vallarta are all open and the landslides have been cleared. The northbound bridge from Puerto Vallarta, across the Ameca River to Nayarit is under reconstruction and the southbound bridge is now being used, temporarily, for traffic in both directions.
> When traveling down from NC, we now suggest crossing at Pharr, TX and using the new bypass, soon to open*, to Rt. 97 southbound toward Ciudad Victoria and then on toward San Luis Potosi and Guadalajara, etc.
> 
> *It was rumored to be open, but is now expected to open later in October.
> Meanwhile, the route 97 signs can be followed from Rt. 2.



I am on my way to Lake Chapala from IL and I am currently in a hotel in Metehuala. I am really scared. I was pretty much robbed by some police in a small town when my GPS misguided me off the highway and into a town. I thankfully got out of that situation by just giving into their demands. I am now safe, but I am really really scared about the rest of my trip. I am driving, something now I wish I didn't do. But, I have never been on an airplane and thought the drive would be nice. If you or anyone could please help me reach my destination I would really really appreciate the help. I have read your posts for years and you seem extremely helpful. 

Yours, 

-Galvanic-


----------



## RVGRINGO

Galvanic,
Sorry to hear that your trip isn't going well. Please tell us exactly what demands were made and why you gave in to them. What was the situation and what was the name of the town?I know that, if you can't speak some Spanish and don't know the laws and customs, it can be a bit intimidating. By they way, your experience with 'GPS errors' in Mexico is exactly why I recommend the good old fashioned map.
You are safe in Matehuala and should just follow the big green signs past San Luis Potosi, Lagos de Moreno and to Guadalajara, where you follow the signs to the 'Aeropuerto' and to Chapala. Please try to relax and enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## Galvanic

RVGRINGO said:


> Galvanic,
> Sorry to hear that your trip isn't going well. Please tell us exactly what demands were made and why you gave in to them. What was the situation and what was the name of the town?I know that, if you can't speak some Spanish and don't know the laws and customs, it can be a bit intimidating. By they way, your experience with 'GPS errors' in Mexico is exactly why I recommend the good old fashioned map.
> You are safe in Matehuala and should just follow the big green signs past San Luis Potosi, Lagos de Moreno and to Guadalajara, where you follow the signs to the 'Aeropuerto' and to Chapala. Please try to relax and enjoy the rest of your trip.


I would rather talk about it privately. Is there a way to PM or use an instant messenger? Or, could we just e-mail each other? 

-Galvanic-


----------



## RVGRINGO

You haven't been on the forum long enough to have PM privileges. Since you started the thread 'in public', why not give us all the rest of the details?


----------



## conklinwh

Not being in Mexico, I really have no way to understand what is happening in the Mexican press nor what is being expressed on the street. My experience is that it is very different than what is in the US press. My experience is also that people in Mexico have a very different outlook. They tend to expect very little good from their government and rely much more on relationships and especially family. This isn't recent nor is it confined to Mexico as pretty prevalent across Latin America.
My net is that I don't expect 6+billion people in the world to see things the way I do. I was always amazed at what I saw as orthoganal thought in China, India, Singapore, etc. That doesn't mean I don't decry bad behaviors but rather that I don't think my views are the only way to look at things.
You are right that perception often reality. I doubt the cartels care and the police probably have other things to worry about like staying alive.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Well put. You can add to that the fact that most of the posters, especially if they don't live in Mexico, have no idea of the differences in the various types of 'police' in Mexico and the restrictions that they work under. It certainly is not like the USA, Canada or even most of Europe, etc. If they think that a 'policeman' can help them, they are wrong. Traffic police can deal only with traffic matters. In a fender bender, they aren't even interested. Safety police can't do a thing unless they see a crime in action. To report a crime, one must go to the Ministerio Publico, with a translator, witnesses, ID, etc., and expect to spend a lot of time there; before your case is filed for statistical purposes. Investigation depends upon the MInisterio Publico, but is carried out by another agency. State, Federal and Municipal police have entirely different responsibilities. It gets complicated and the cartels 'out gun' them all in certain places. In other places, local authority can only do what the cartels allow. Yet, life goes on, as it always has.


----------



## Galvanic

RVGRINGO said:


> You haven't been on the forum long enough to have PM privileges. Since you started the thread 'in public', why not give us all the rest of the details?


Well, I am still obviously very shaken up. Scared more than anything really. I don't know the name of the town and once I have a chance to go over the trip on the GPS I'll be able to say for sure. I know it had two names. Las or San and then another name. I believe it was right before I got onto 57, but can't be certain. I was driving and it told me to follow the road to the right and I did, but it took me onto another road that was VERY VERY new. It was along a mountain side headed back in the direction I was coming from. The GPS showed me way off any road for about 20 miles and kept directing me to turn around, but I was never able to. I followed the road until it came to an end and into a town that was larger than most I had seen along the way. While driving through town I noticed a lot of traffic cops on motorcycles. They all seemed to be eying the truck. Finally just before getting to the highway again a motorcycle cop pulled me over. He said something about me being a '******' and motioned for me to pull over. I did and since I speak Spanish poorly and he spoke no English we had problems from the get go. He then called in back-up that spoke English. Then more back up. 5 cops showed up all together. The stated that my dogs were not allowed to be in the back seat of my truck. That my insurance company was not a valid company. That he was going to tow my truck and put me in jail unless I paid him what the tickets were going to cost me. He told me to give him my laptop, my ATM card and pin, both of which I said no to. I asked for his boss, he told me to calm down or he was going to through me in jail. He kept saying that my situation was not his problem. And asked how much money I had on me. My friend and I only had 1700 pesos or so on us. He said that was not enough. He said kept implying that I was in big trouble. So, finally I just started playing the scared, yes sir and I'm sorry sir role. He then drove me to the ATM and told me to take out 6,000 pesos and I could go. He even offered me a tangerine in the back of the squad car. After doing so, he took me back to the truck. All I was praying was that my friend was still there and that he and my dogs were safe. He then gave me back my drivers license and passport. My vehicle registration and my immigration papers and drove off. Laughing and rubbing his hands together I am sure. 2 minutes later I was back on the highway and headed to my new home. I was, and am still, so terrified that everything looked scary and evil for the rest of the day and into the evening. I wanted to drive all night and just get to Chapala, but my friend told me not to and after much deliberating I said okay. We searched and found Las Palmas hotel and restaurant and it was only 24 miles away from where we were and so we stopped. It was like a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow for me. I had never been so happy to see a place in my whole life. The staff is great and the place is like heaven compared to what I have seen on my way south. I have decided to stay another night due to the fact that getting on the road again is not something I am looking forward to doing. My friend met some EXPATS that were headed to Chapala this morning while I was still sleeping. I am hoping that more come tonight and that maybe we can caravan together. I would really appreciate some detailed directions to help sooth my really messed up state of mind. I really should trust the GPS, but after yesterday's experience I am having doubts. Again, any and all info about what roads, the names of the roads, how long I'll be on them, the tolls I'll be paying, what landmarks to look out for, anything really, would be really really great...

Thanks in advance, 

-Galvanic-


----------



## RVGRINGO

It seems that you became the victim of some opportunistic 'traficos' who took advantage of your 'newness'. If you stand up to them, they'll usually back down. If you have any identifying information, you can make a report to the MInistry of Tourism. Once you identify the town's name, you could at least report that.
As you said, things are already looking better and the rest of your trip should be uneventful. You are halfway here and following the big green signs is pretty easy. If you don't have a map, get a copy of Guia Roji, Gran Atlas, or at least the states of San Luis Potosi and Jalisco. They should be available at the larger Pemex stops with restaurants and stores. You'll come to one on your right before you even get close to Ciudad Victoria.

As you leave Matehuala, you will be heading south, toward San Luis Potosi. 
When you see signs for San Luis Potosi, follow them, until you see the next ones:
As you approach San Luis Potosi, watch for signs to Lagos de Moreno and Guadalajara, favoring the Guadalajara signs.
As you approach Guadalajara, follow 'Aeropuerto' and 'Chapala' signs.
It is that easy.


----------



## Galvanic

RVGRINGO said:


> It seems that you became the victim of some opportunistic 'traficos' who took advantage of your 'newness'. If you stand up to them, they'll usually back down. If you have any identifying information, you can make a report to the MInistry of Tourism. Once you identify the town's name, you could at least report that.
> As you said, things are already looking better and the rest of your trip should be uneventful. You are halfway here and following the big green signs is pretty easy. If you don't have a map, get a copy of Guia Roji, Gran Atlas, or at least the states of San Luis Potosi and Jalisco. They should be available at the larger Pemex stops with restaurants and stores. You'll come to one on your right before you even get close to Ciudad Victoria.


I did pick up a map in Laredo and we were using it in combination with the GPS, but being in a foreign country for the first time is a bit overwhelming to say the least. Also, 'the fear', that is mostly in my head, is overriding most of my logic circuits and I am so stressed about it that it is preventing me from getting to where I will be having the best chapters of my life and complete peace of mind.

-Galvanic-


----------



## ReefHound

Sounds a lot like you took a wrong turn and drove into Monterrey, where that kind of stuff is known to happen. Lots of stories about crooked Monterrey cops forcing drivers to go to the bank and use their ATM card. When you got back on the road, did you go through mountains for the next hour and through several toll plazas?

Monterrey is huge so it would have been one of the suburbs. My best guess is when you left the periferico you went east instead of west, headed into Santa Catarina.


----------



## Galvanic

ReefHound said:


> Sounds a lot like you took a wrong turn and drove into Monterrey, where that kind of stuff is known to happen. Lots of stories about crooked Monterrey cops forcing drivers to go to the bank and use their ATM card. When you got back on the road, did you go through mountains for the next hour and through several toll plazas?
> 
> Monterrey is huge so it would have been one of the suburbs. My best guess is when you left the periferico you went east instead of west, headed into Santa Catarina.


Honestly I have no idea what I did... It's all a blur to me at the moment. As soon as I got back on the road I did the best I could to not think about it. When I am in Chapala and set up I will try and get all the details to anyone interested, but really I just want to forget it ever happened and be thankful I am alive and my best friend and my dogs are safe. 

- Galvanic -


----------



## RVGRINGO

Once, due to a construction detour, we became lost in Monterrey. Not finding a helpful big green sign, we soon came across a 'trafico' directing traffic at an intersection. We pulled up and managed to communicate that we were looking for the road to Guadalajara. He jumped into his pickup truck, turned on the lights and siren, and sped us through the city at breakneck speed. Soon, he pointed up to the sign we needed and we were on our way, with a wave.


----------



## ReefHound

RV, those kinds of accounts are refreshing to hear and serve as a reminder that the majority of people in Mexico are warm and friendly. Even the cops. They are as much victims of the bad apples as anyone.


----------



## conklinwh

I'm sure that you are on your way but in case not, if you are in Matehuala then you won't get close to Ciudad Victoria. You will follow 57 south toward San Luis Potosi, take the bypass and then the road toward Aguascaliente. This will split and you will go toward Lagos de Moreno and Guadalajara.
I tried to backtrack from Matehuala on Hwy 57 to see where the problem but you were on 57 for 260km between Saltillo & Matehuala so hard to relate recently on 57 and 24km or so before Matehuala. I can see why GPS might have issue around Monterrey and Saltillo as a lot of construction but once on 57 south of Saltillo it's a pretty straight and desolate shot to Matehuala. Only road of any size is hwy 31 at Entronque San Roberto that goes to Linares.
Your story is really amazing. We've been stopped a couple of times and always interesting discussion. Worst I've had was when I didn't have less than 500 peso note and I decided not to ask for change. In my case I was speeding but turned out that was a 40km/hr speed trap.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Oops! Thanks for the correction to my directions. I've edited my post to reflect the correct route, as you have indicated.


----------



## telcoman

You experience sounds a bit harrowing. First of all you should ask for identification from them. That may deter them from shaking you down. One way way to handle mordida is to pretend you speak no Spanish and keep smiling. I have found you can make them feel a bit guilty by being overly friendly. They find it a lot easier to shake down an ugly American (or Canadian) than one who is friendly. I even got out of one by giving the guy my card & telling him if he came to Vancouver, I would put him up & show him around. I think he may even take me up on it. If they speak some English, keep insisting on following them to the police station to pay the fine. Another tactic if you want to bribe them but not seem like you are bribing is to say you are lost, bring out a map & have them show you how to get where you are going and offer to pay them in appreciation for their assistance. They know mordida is illegal and they can get fired if caught, & that is one way out. It worked for me & I got an escort through town as well. In that case it was worth $20 to me, because I actually was lost. In that event they have to speak good enough English or you speak good enough Spanish to make it clear that is what you are paying them for. The point is that this is a situation of opportunism and you can either give into it or hold your ground in a firm but friendly manner. The later is the legal way to do it & usually has the best result. One thing you have to determine is whether or not they are real police or not. As far as ATM cards are concerned I would ensure your limit is less than $300 or $200, hide a second one if you feel you may need more. If you are forced to reveal a pin you can limit your loss & get it canceled before the 24 hours is up.


----------



## tepetapan

That Galvanic did everything right. After escaping the big bad police he rushed to a hotel, joined Mexico ExPat Forum and proceeded to cry on the keyboard.
That is what every traveler should do, when you are "scared" instantly join a forum and tell everyone why .... A real traveler would have joined long before his scary meeting with the police.
It would be intresting to be in a position where you could see his ip address.


----------



## telcoman

Hmm, good point.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The IP checks out; it is in Mexico.


----------



## Galvanic

telcoman said:


> You experience sounds a bit harrowing. First of all you should ask for identification from them. That may deter them from shaking you down. One way way to handle mordida is to pretend you speak no Spanish and keep smiling. I have found you can make them feel a bit guilty by being overly friendly. They find it a lot easier to shake down an ugly American (or Canadian) than one who is friendly. I even got out of one by giving the guy my card & telling him if he came to Vancouver, I would put him up & show him around. I think he may even take me up on it. If they speak some English, keep insisting on following them to the police station to pay the fine. Another tactic if you want to bribe them but not seem like you are bribing is to say you are lost, bring out a map & have them show you how to get where you are going and offer to pay them in appreciation for their assistance. They know mordida is illegal and they can get fired if caught, & that is one way out. It worked for me & I got an escort through town as well. In that case it was worth $20 to me, because I actually was lost. In that event they have to speak good enough English or you speak good enough Spanish to make it clear that is what you are paying them for. The point is that this is a situation of opportunism and you can either give into it or hold your ground in a firm but friendly manner. The later is the legal way to do it & usually has the best result. One thing you have to determine is whether or not they are real police or not. As far as ATM cards are concerned I would ensure your limit is less than $300 or $200, hide a second one if you feel you may need more. If you are forced to reveal a pin you can limit your loss & get it canceled before the 24 hours is up.


I am here... Safe... And so utterly happy I can't stand it... Thanks to all who gave me advice in all matters... I am going to be putting everything into use asap... Hopefully I will never have to go through anything resembling that ever again... 

Cheers,

- Galvanic -


----------



## Roadtripper

I am amazed at the response and great information provided from this forum. I feel terrible for Galvanic and must say that their experience seems to have affected them in a very negative way. 

I have driven in Mexico for years and have driven the mainland coast and baja on a number of occassions. I have had a couple run ins with the police and even have flipped a coin with a policeman to see how much I would pay him for a bribe. 

I have to say that Galvanic had quite an experience but if I was by myself and that same experience happened to me I would think that it was, unfortunately, part of life in Mexico and wouldn't be too affected by it. On the other hand, when I am traveling with my girlfriend, who doesn't speak spanish and isn't used to that sort of thing, I can imagine that I would be terrified for her well being and upset to have the same situation happen and worried that something more than just a bribe might be taking place. I can easily see both sides of this situation.

On that note, I am importing a car into Mexico and will probably spend a good few hours at the border in Nuevo Laredo getting paperwork, etc. I will be traveling with supplies for my place that I have in the Huatulco area and will be carrying no less than 6 surfboards on the roof. Some would say that all this stuff makes me more of a target and some would say that it makes me less of a target. In any case, I do think that for the first couple of days I would like to stay on the toll roads based on the fact that I will be relatively loaded down and will not want to stick out too much. Our first stop will be in San Luis Potosi. 

I have read every post here and they all mention the toll roads and 57 but I am looking at both the Guia Roji and a AAA map and they have conflicting numbers for the roads. Since Galvanic had their problem in what seems like Monterrey I was wondering if anyone knew the specific way from Nuevo Laredo past Monterrey toward San Luis Potosi?

I am seeing MEX Rte 2 which seems to turn into 85D on the Guia Roji and then right around Monterrey the map cuts off in the Guia Roji and on AAA I am seeing 85 D from the start which somehow connects to 40 which then turns into 57? I can't tell from the maps whether I would want to go to the northwest around Monterrey or to the southeast around Monterrey?

From South of Monterrey on it seems very straight forward following 57 the entire way to Queretaro.

Thanks for any specifics on the first few hours.


----------



## conklinwh

Laredo isn't my favorite crossing but I believe that unless you use the Columbia crossing, I don't believe that you will be on rte 2. You really get on hwy 85 toward Monterrey. Before you get there you will see a bypass toward Saltillo that takes you to hwy 40. Before Saltillo you will see the hwy 57 bypass toward Matehuala and then San Luis Potosi. If you stay in San Luis Potosi by taking libramiento versus the bypass, be very careful about following ever changing speed limit that sometimes drops to 40kmh on 6 lane divided highway. There is a small town on north end of San Luis near the exit to the airport that has targeted expats.
After San Luis, you are right that is a straight shot on 57 to Queretaro, about 2+ hours.


----------



## ReefHound

Roadtripper said:


> I am seeing MEX Rte 2 which seems to turn into 85D on the Guia Roji and then right around Monterrey the map cuts off in the Guia Roji and on AAA I am seeing 85 D from the start which somehow connects to 40 which then turns into 57? I can't tell from the maps whether I would want to go to the northwest around Monterrey or to the southeast around Monterrey?


Google Maps is your friend. Much of Mexico is on Street View now and you can "drive" your route and see what it actually looks like beforehand although the photo may be a few months old (i.e. may or may not be accurate as to construction work).

Another thing is to pay attention to the km markers along the road. I've found them to be pretty consistent and reliable. I keep my own logs of routes traveled and note the km number for things like exits and gas stations and such. I don't have them with me at the moment and will be out of town this weekend but maybe later I can get you some numbers.

When you leave Nvo Laredo immigration you'll follow the periferico Donaldo Colosio Blvd until you reach Mx85 as shown on this map. When you get to a major intersection and a highway bridge as seen in this photo, turn left and you're on Mx85.

Mx85 will become two lanes with lots of trucks and right after the intersection with Mx2 is the interior military checkpoint. You know the drill, sometimes you get stopped and sometimes you don't. Shortly afterwards the road will fork with the old libre going one way and the cuota Mx85D going the other. 

The toll plaza is at km 100 and so 100km after that the cuota ends and libre rejoins it and the road becomes a 4 lane road with no red lights on it but lots of factories where you have to watch for pedestrians, buses, and trucks. About 5km or so you'll see another freeway overpass where you go right.This photo is looking south on Mx85 at the exit to the periferico/cuota around Monterrey. 

This cuota shows on google as 1610 but I don't recall any names/numbers for it. It is not covered on Street View. It will take you around the northwest and is a desolate and lightly traveled road in excellent condition. It ends at Mx40 and you go west towards Saltillo. Mx40 to Saltillo is not a cuota and has lots of curves and hills. It's good 4 lane road but people drive really fast and some call it "white knuckle" driving. Screw 'em, get in the right lane and drive safe. I haven't been that way in 18 months and I heard there is a new cuota now. I wish I could tell you more on that but the old Mx40 was easy enough if you resist the temptation to join the race. If it's dark out they mark the lanes with thousands of little strobes or flashers that always make me dizzy.

About 30km later you'll leave Mx40 (or the new cuota) to join Mx57 which contains a few more cuota sections taking you through the mountain pass near Saltillo and when you leave the last cuota Mx57 starts to flatten out. Just remember you are NOT going to or through Saltillo. Follow Saltillo signs in Monterrey but after that follow Matehuala signs. Here is the old Mx40 exit to Mx57 "near" Saltillo.

Main point is, if you pay attention the route is well marked and the signs will steer you right. The major highways are identified by number but always look for signs to the next city.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Mexico is building new roads and bridges so fast that maps and GPS just can't keep up. The route numbers sometimes change and, anyway, they don't position too many route number signs along the roads, as they do in the USA. As such, we find it much easier to study your map, know the geography and the places you will 'pass', 'go through', 'go around', 'go toward for a while' and those which are your actual destinations. That way, you can simply follow the big green signs to, or past, your next waypoint or destination. As you approach one, you'll see big green signs for your next point of interest, etc., etc.


----------



## conklinwh

I'm glad you don't fully rely on the big green signs. As you drive into Dolores Hidalgo from Hwy 57 there are signs on opposite sides of the street for Guanjuato that give directions 90 degrees different. Completely confused me the 1st time as one road not on my map. Turns out they built a new road that bypasses the mountain route but they come into Guanajuato from the opposite sides.
Driving in Mexico involves prep, experience, help, luck and the ability to say "this is Mexico" and have a cerveza.


----------



## telcoman

Has anyone noticed that distances in Mexico are wacky. It can say 20 km then 4 km down the road it becomes 25 km.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Definitely! There is a stretch in Guadalajara where an exit is just 2km ahead,,,,for several kms with three signs, all saying 2km further. However, those green signs eventually get you there.


----------



## ReefHound

telcoman said:


> Has anyone noticed that distances in Mexico are wacky. It can say 20 km then 4 km down the road it becomes 25 km.


Maybe for the big green signs that say how far to the next town but I've found the little green kilometer markers on the side of the road to be pretty accurate. Just like mile markers on U.S. interstates.


----------



## RVGRINGO

As anywhere, it is wise to note those kilometer markers, and to know the towns ahead and behind. If you break down, you can call the Green Angels for free assistance at 078. Give them your location and they'll get to you ASAP. (http://www.sectur.gob.mx/work/models/sectur/Resource/14742/image003.jpg


----------



## getoutnow

I want to respond to this post. We live in Houston. Since Texas shares a border with Mexico, what goes on is along our borders and neighboring towns is of great interest. What i am posting is not "rumors". We get the Houston Chronicle daily and in the last few months, there is more and more coverage. Particularly, in the last 30 days. Now I wish I had saved those articles to be more factual. There was a bus load of "civilians" that were killed. One man was shot while water skiing. He and his wife were diving and doing research. TThis was all over the news. No doubt, many know about it from CNN. Evidently, in the wrong place a the wrong time....The reports are now frequent, in the front section of our paper and making the first page more often. The police chiefs are being murdered. The police department is too small to handle the problem, and they are corrupt as well. Tourists are also being killed. These people don't care whether or not your are involved with drugs or not. The goal is to spread fear by killing those who are not involved.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yet, tourism is up this year in Mexico and folks still drive down from the USA and Canada, in spite of the rather sensationalized media reports and consulate warnings. We had some friends from Texas who cancelled their annual visit last year, then realized that they were listening to too much unfounded media propaganda and anti-Mexican hysteria. They're driving down this year and will be here to enjoy the ambiance and the weather, as will other friends and acquaintances.
Some of your comments seem to be without foundation and you appear to have no recent personal experience traveling in Mexico. Please; you aren't far away, hop in the car and spend a week touring Mexico. Report in when you return with some real experience of the country.


----------



## getoutnow

*Driving to Mexico*

Well, you are correct. I don't have personal experience driving to Mexico. We are reading the newspaper. As far as your suggestion to "hop in the car and drive to"...what route would you suggest from Houston to avoid the border cartel drug criminals?
When Mexicans I work with tell me not to go, it is hard not to disregard their advice. They still have family there. Mexico was our first choice for retirement, so of course, it is discouraging.


----------



## ReefHound

getoutnow said:


> I want to respond to this post. We live in Houston. Since Texas shares a border with Mexico, what goes on is along our borders and neighboring towns is of great interest. What i am posting is not "rumors". We get the Houston Chronicle daily and in the last few months, there is more and more coverage. Particularly, in the last 30 days. Now I wish I had saved those articles to be more factual. There was a bus load of "civilians" that were killed. One man was shot while water skiing. He and his wife were diving and doing research. TThis was all over the news. No doubt, many know about it from CNN. Evidently, in the wrong place a the wrong time....The reports are now frequent, in the front section of our paper and making the first page more often. The police chiefs are being murdered. The police department is too small to handle the problem, and they are corrupt as well. Tourists are also being killed. These people don't care whether or not your are involved with drugs or not. The goal is to spread fear by killing those who are not involved.


I too am from Houston, difference is I make a half dozen trips to Mexico a year to all parts. Some of them are dive trips to Cozumel or Yucatan but in the past year I have driven to Teotihuacan near Mexico City, Celaya, Dolores Hidalgo, Ciudad Victoria, Monterrey, and twice to Matamoros in the past two months. 

Your information is flawed and you are apparently skimming the news and half understanding what you read. Case in point, the couple was jet skiing and taking photographs of a partially submerged church because he was a history buff. They were not diving or doing any particular "research". Another case in point, no bus load of civilians was killed. A bus was boarded by thugs on Hwy 180 near Ciudad Victoria, everyone was robbed, and two men who tried to resist were killed. One of them was a 19 yr old American. That does not diminish the tragedy for those involved but the point is you do not have your facts straight and that does diminish your credibility.

There are lots of bad incidents of violence happening in Mexico. 18 youths killed at a party in Juarez today. And I take issue with those who like to blame the "media" for "sensationalizing" the violence. They are just reporting what happens. They aren't making this... stuff... up. Sites like Borderland Beat only exist because the local press in those places have been intimidated into silence.

Now to draw a balance. Your risk factor of being carjacked is higher in Mexico but you you are not immune to being jacked in Houston. How do you avoid it in Houston? You stay out of bad parts of town late at night, and maintain vigilance. And that's what you do in Mexico too. The vast majority of this rampant violence involves cartel members fighting each other. Sometimes innocents get caught in the crossfire but tourists are not being targeted. In fact, word is the low level gang members that are thought to have killed the jet skier dude have a price out on their own head by their bosses for getting carried away and drawing too much heat on them.


----------



## conklinwh

Getoutnow asked about where to cross and where to go from Houston. Assuming that not fully tongue in cheek, easy answer from Houston is 59/77 to Harlingen/McAllen. I like to cross at Los Indios and RVGRINGO prefers Progreso. As you know, you are about 1/2 day to the border so decision would be to cross the 1st day and drive to say Ciudad Victoria or stay overnight in southern Texas and drive to say San Luis Potosi, Queretaro, Guanajuato or San Miguel. I prefer the bajio in the states of San Luis Potosi, Guanajuato or Queretaro while RVGRINGO prefers the Jalisco area. In either case, Mexico is really wonderful to visit and to live. I remember when I moved to BeiJing, my Chinese friends really discouraged me. Similar with India, Cambodia and Viet Nam. I think that if a European told you that they are thinking of moving to Houston you might ask why? I think this a pretty typical response.
Look, I don't want to minimize the personal tragedies or take anyone where they feel uncomfortable. We just drove back through Ciudad Victoria, Harlingen & Houston on our way to NC and other than more military checkpoints it was very smooth.


----------



## Roadtripper

Reefhound--that is some excellent directions and the google maps are great. I can't believe those street views. I feel like I am already on my way. 

Conkinwh and RVGringo--Thanks for the insight and input. 

I really feel like I have a good idea of the roads, directions, signs, etc. for the first two days of the trip. Once into Mexico a little I feel like we will just enjoy the drive and see where we end up.


----------



## jorocho

*Just crossed at Laredo*

I have just crossed through Laredo and amazingly enough did not see or feel any security risk that was out of the ordinary. In the past I had always crossed in either Matamoros or Reynosa but chose NL to get onto better and faster roads and away from the border.

Apart from the border checkpoints we were stopped once by police at the NL-Coahuila for 30 seconds and were then on our way. We are very happy to be in Veracruz and everything seems to be as friendly and secure as it has been for the 15 years I have lived here.

We overnighted in Matahuala which was 7.5 hrs after we got the permisso for our vehicles.

I had been concerned about the crossing for sometime and it turned out to be very smooth and tranquilo.

I would recommend this route and crossing.

Jarocho


----------



## RVGRINGO

Reality sure doesn't match up to the media hype and rumors, does it? No need to be surprised; lots of folks cross every day; it is the 'season' and the snowbirds are beginning to arrive in droves.


----------



## telcoman

Oddly enough someone on my forum warned about Laredo. nice to see you found no issue. I am really hoping incidents do not happen before Christmas. It will make a huge difference to the spring season especially with RV'ers.


----------



## Roadtripper

Glad you made it easily Jorocho. Was it really 7.5 hours for you from the border to Matahuala? That seems like a long time. We are crossing in about a week and a half and were thinking of going to San Luis Potosi for the nite but seems like Catorce or Matahuala is the better choice if it takes that long. Thanks.


----------



## conklinwh

The Guia Roji Atlas says 585km and 7 hours Nuevo Laredo to Matehuala and another 190km/2:30hours to San Luis Potosi. BTW, it is probably 60-70km further to Real de Catorce than Matehuala.
All that being said when we do use Nuevo Laredo, we drive all the way to Mineral de Pozos which is just off 57 about an hour south of San Luis Potosi in 8.5-9hrs. If you choose, you can make San Luis Potosi in 7.5-8hrs without major stops for say comida. We typically do 1-2 stops for gas and snacks as we bring a cooler with sandwiches and drinks.


----------



## RVGRINGO

This Mexican government site will provide driving times, distances and tolls between any two points. You will need to know the State and City of both departure and destination:

Point to Point Routes


----------



## conklinwh

This is a great resource. I normally print this site results out for the route, distance and tolls for new trips. I've found they are about as conservative with driving times as the Guia Roji.


----------



## conklinwh

Sorry for 2nd post but can't edit after 15 min. I actually went to the site and times are pretty accurate. Nuevo Laredo to Matehuala was 527km/5hrs and Nuevo Laredo to San Luis Potosi was 716km/7hrs. I'd add 1/2hour+ for gas/bano stops.


----------



## pablo pulgoso

We are driving down from Ontario in early December and we are looking at crossing at Eagle Pass. We thought this might be a little quieter and not as busy as points east of there. We usually like to cross during the week and about 7-8am in the morning.Our first night we are looking at staying at Las Palmas in Matahuela. we are also bringing down some medical supplies for 2 young doctors who are working at small clinics in the hills of Michoacan. Anybody got any suggestions,comments or information that might be of some help as far as crossing the border or crossing with medical supplies?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You had better declare them. Importing such things is often prohibited and, in any case, you can't claim the supplies as your own personal possessions. You may have problems and they may be confiscated. No matter your intentions, you might want to check the Aduana website and/or consult with the nearest consulate before you even try to transport the supplies across the border. Generally, shipping medical equipment and medications into Mexico is prohibited without a special license.


----------



## ReefHound

Eagle Pass is certainly less crowded but staffing is commensurate. As for risk of violence, it's no better or worse than other crossing points, imo. If you take US 57 from I-35, that is a lonely 2 lane highway, no problem just not the 4 lane highway that feeds many other crossings.

There are two bridges, International Bridge and Camino Real (bridge #2). I prefer #2 because it bypasses much of Piedras Negras and has less traffic lights on the other side. When you come into Eagle Pass on 57 and start to see signs for the bridges, you'll come to an intersection with a McDonald's on the corner and you'll want to make a left. Going straight takes you to bridge #1. Bridge #1 will work so no big disaster if you wind up there, it's just I think #2 is easier and less crowded.

On the other side of bridge #2 just follow the road (Libramiento Sur) until it ends at Mx2, go right about a mile or two, and go left on Mx57. From bridge #1 you'll be on Mx57 the whole way but driving through center of town and more populated areas.

The place you get your immigration and vehicle permits is not at the border but about 30km down Mx57 near Allende. Just keep straight on Mx57 and you'll run into it. It's not a 24/7 immigration services there so check the hours. I think they open at 8am, Mexico time.

Just past the checkpoint is a cuota, well worth it. It ends back on Mx57 about 30km later. Shortly after that you'll go through Sabinas, watch your speed as they have lots of patrol cars there. An hour later you'll hit Monclova. There is a "bypass" but many report it is the ****** route and the cops shake you down. It's simpler to just stay on the main road through town, put up with the dozen traffic lights, and not stand out. In my opinion. After that just an easy cruise for another couple hours until you reach the 4-lane cuotas through the mountains by Ramos Arizpe/Saltillo then another two hours to Matehuala.

Most of the way from Piedras to Ramos is two lane road, or 4 lane undivided highway. From Ramos on south is mostly 4 lane divided highway. You can do border to Matehuala in about 7 hours so if you cross early you could easily push it to SLP if you want.

Going via Piedras adds about 90 miles and 90 minutes over going via Nvo Laredo so consider that. True, you will likely have less of a line at customs. Personally, I prefer crossing in a line of cars with busy inspectors than being the lone car pull up to a lane with bored inspectors waiting. ;-)


----------



## pablo pulgoso

:focus:


ReefHound said:


> Eagle Pass is certainly less crowded but staffing is commensurate. As for risk of violence, it's no better or worse than other crossing points, imo. If you take US 57 from I-35, that is a lonely 2 lane highway, no problem just not the 4 lane highway that feeds many other crossings.
> 
> There are two bridges, International Bridge and Camino Real (bridge #2). I prefer #2 because it bypasses much of Piedras Negras and has less traffic lights on the other side. When you come into Eagle Pass on 57 and start to see signs for the bridges, you'll come to an intersection with a McDonald's on the corner and you'll want to make a left. Going straight takes you to bridge #1. Bridge #1 will work so no big disaster if you wind up there, it's just I think #2 is easier and less crowded.
> 
> On the other side of bridge #2 just follow the road (Libramiento Sur) until it ends at Mx2, go right about a mile or two, and go left on Mx57. From bridge #1 you'll be on Mx57 the whole way but driving through center of town and more populated areas.
> 
> The place you get your immigration and vehicle permits is not at the border but about 30km down Mx57 near Allende. Just keep straight on Mx57 and you'll run into it. It's not a 24/7 immigration services there so check the hours. I think they open at 8am, Mexico time.
> 
> Just past the checkpoint is a cuota, well worth it. It ends back on Mx57 about 30km later. Shortly after that you'll go through Sabinas, watch your speed as they have lots of patrol cars there. An hour later you'll hit Monclova. There is a "bypass" but many report it is the ****** route and the cops shake you down. It's simpler to just stay on the main road through town, put up with the dozen traffic lights, and not stand out. In my opinion. After that just an easy cruise for another couple hours until you reach the 4-lane cuotas through the mountains by Ramos Arizpe/Saltillo then another two hours to Matehuala.
> 
> Most of the way from Piedras to Ramos is two lane road, or 4 lane undivided highway. From Ramos on south is mostly 4 lane divided highway. You can do border to Matehuala in about 7 hours so if you cross early you could easily push it to SLP if you want.
> 
> Going via Piedras adds about 90 miles and 90 minutes over going via Nvo Laredo so consider that. True, you will likely have less of a line at customs. Personally, I prefer crossing in a line of cars with busy inspectors than being the lone car pull up to a lane with bored inspectors waiting. ;-)


Reefhound...Good point....more crowds..busy agents. In the last 4 years we have crossed twice at Bridge #2 in Laredo about 7:00am on a weekday. From there it was about 3-5kms to the customs/immigration office.It was always pretty quick to get the paperwork done,and then we were on our way.About 20kms down the road was the checkpoint.It has probably changed since we were last there...is there still a red/green light system? That might be a better route...and 90 mins shorter.


----------



## pablo pulgoso

RVGRINGO....Thats a good point to declare our supplies. we were just going to get a list of supplies donated from our local hospital and have them give us a release form stating that these things were a donation and there was no monetary value,and that they were going to a clinic in Mexico. What is that aduana website?


----------



## ReefHound

Still red/green lights but they can flag you over even if you get a green.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Pablo,
The fact that the stuff will be a 'donation' will have no bearing on Mexican customs. Folks have donated entire ambulances and fire trucks, which have sat at the border for years, without being able to proceed.
Here's the website that will provide information, links to more detailed subjects and contact information for 'Aduana': Consular Section of Embassy of Mexico in the United States of America


----------



## pablo pulgoso

RV...thanks for the info,and how right you are.The last time we took supplies down to Mexico,we were very lucky,and nobody asked too many questions or searched too hard. But this time it could be totally different...Pablo..P.S. Any preference of going through Eagle Pass.......verses Laredo ?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may cross wherever it is convenient. However, why use an out of the way location and a less trafficked route? It is where traffic is light that you may be more likely to be targeted by opportunistic banditos or crooked cops.


----------



## Roadtripper

Just an update for all who helped out before our cross at Nuevo Laredo. We crossed into Mexico on November 8th at the main crossing and everything went extremely smooth. we had quite a bit of suppies and surfboards and didnt get a single hassle or stopped as we entered. we spent the entire day at the border importing our car and drove out to KM 26 and back without any hassle other waiting in line to get our pedimento. To be honest, we "felt" safer in Nuevo Laredo than we did in Laredo the night before. 

We finished our paperwork late in Nuevo Laredo so we got a room the Holiday Inn Express on the east side of town along the periferico (by the river) and had a very nice nite in Nuevo Laredo. The next day we drove straight through to San Miguel De Allende in 9.5 "easy" hours. Other than seeing a ton of military vehicles and federal police we had a very smooth drive and it went well. 

We have since been in Doloras Hidalgo, Guanajuato, and now Patzcuaro. Tomorrow we are heading down to the Zihuatanejo area and other than getting pulled over today in Morelia (and having a very nice police officer that shook my hand and escorted us to our exit) we have had no problems. I hope it keeps up.

I certainly am not letting my guard down and have been only driving during the day but I still feel very good so far. Anything can happen, here or in the US, but overall it has been an excellent experience.


----------



## pablo pulgoso

That sounds like a pretty good trip. Did you cross at bridge #2? What time of day,how was the wait for paperwork and how was the checkpoint at km26? We are looking at crossing early morning and spending the night in Matahuala and then onto San Miguel the next day.


----------



## conklinwh

Great that things going well. I discussed your note with others that use that route.
Only difference that they would do is not double back to the Holiday Inn Express, BTW it does look secure. They would have continued on to the cuota and stayed at the hotel in the plaza just beyond the toll booth. This also secure and would save about an hour.
I am surprised that your process took so long. I use Los Indios south of Harlingen, TX and has never taken more than an hour to clear and get paperwork and that because we ended up behind a group towing cars to Guatemala. Los Indios immigration/Banjercito opens at 9AM and I target to be on the road by 9:30.


----------



## ReefHound

Roadtripper said:


> Just an update for all who helped out before our cross at Nuevo Laredo. We crossed into Mexico on November 8th at the main crossing and everything went extremely smooth. we had quite a bit of suppies and surfboards and didnt get a single hassle or stopped as we entered. we spent the entire day at the border importing our car and drove out to KM 26 and back without any hassle other waiting in line to get our pedimento. To be honest, we "felt" safer in Nuevo Laredo than we did in Laredo the night before.


Why did it take you an entire day? Why did you go to the KM26 checkpoint and then back?


----------



## ReefHound

conklinwh said:


> Only difference that they would do is not double back to the Holiday Inn Express, BTW it does look secure. They would have continued on to the cuota and stayed at the hotel in the plaza just beyond the toll booth. This also secure and would save about an hour.


What do you mean "double back"? From the immigration building in Nvo Laredo, that hotel is along the way to the cuota.


----------



## conklinwh

I was reacting to "out to km26 and back" rather than continuing on to the cuota and the hotel just beyond the toll booth that I have been told a very good stop if necessary.


----------



## ReefHound

conklinwh said:


> I was reacting to "out to km26 and back" rather than continuing on to the cuota and the hotel just beyond the toll booth that I have been told a very good stop if necessary.


Ok, gotcha. I'm still trying to figure out why they had to go to the km26 checkpoint in the first place. I haven't crossed there in nine months and the immigration building was flooded this summer when the Rio Grande flooded, so perhaps some functions have been temporarily moved? Normally though, the interior chkpoint doesn't need to stamp or sign or issue anything.

I'm with you though in that I would probably rather go to the plaza at km100 on the cuota if it's late afternoon. That gets you past the interior chkpoint and an hour further down the road for when you head out in the morning.


----------



## Roadtripper

I guess I should have clarified. we Permanentally imported a car into mexico. it is now nationalized and so we had more paperwork than normal. first we had to get all the paperwork done in the city of nuevo laredo and then we had to go to KM 26 to get the pedimento. Then we had to return to the border to get a traslado de transito--or a temporary transit form. When we were pulled over in Morelia this was the number one document that they wanted to see. Unfortunately you can get that at km 26 so we had to backtrack. also, when permanentally importing a car it takes time to get the paperwork filled out, get receipts, pay the banks, etc. That is why it took so long.

Anyway, the trip has been going smooth and we are currently in Michocan in Nexpa surfing. We are going to head south toward Huatulco soon.

I didn´t know there was a hotel past km 26 until later. it may have been better but by the time we did all the importing procedures we were very tired and it was nice to relax. it´s good to know though.


----------



## pablo pulgoso

The main point is that you crossed your t,s and dotted your i,s before you continued on down the road . Two years ago we crossed at bridge #2 and then went a couple of miles further before we got to the customs/immigration office where we did all our paperwork. We are looking at doing the same thing again in a couple of weeks. Is that facility still there,or did you cross at bridge #1 right in Laredo?


----------



## ReefHound

pablo pulgoso said:


> The main point is that you crossed your t,s and dotted your i,s before you continued on down the road . Two years ago we crossed at bridge #2 and then went a couple of miles further before we got to the customs/immigration office where we did all our paperwork. We are looking at doing the same thing again in a couple of weeks. Is that facility still there,or did you cross at bridge #1 right in Laredo?


There is one main immigration building, located between bridge #1 and #2.


----------



## RVGRINGO

There were changes due to recent floods. Some of those offices may still be in temporary locations. So, watch for signs.


----------



## pablo pulgoso

So now as I understand it,if I cross at Bridge #2 ,I immediately hang a right and there is the only immigration building.


----------



## ReefHound

pablo pulgoso said:


> So now as I understand it,if I cross at Bridge #2 ,I immediately hang a right and there is the only immigration building.


Check out this post in another topic, where I provide a link to a map of the border crossing and then describe the various features. The map shows bridge #2 with the building just to the west, and if you pan west you can see bridge #1 with the same building just to the east. 

If I have my numbers straight. I am calling bridge #2 the one that is at the end of I-35.


----------



## pablo pulgoso

ReefHound.....yeah,lots of good info there. I see things have changed in the last 2 years. Now when we cross Bridge #2 everything is right there. Early morning [7-8] on a weekday may be a good time to cross. Did I see something about doing some vehicle paperwork on line before you leave home?


----------



## pablo pulgoso

Another thought. The checkpoint that is approximately 26km south of Nuevo Laredo...Is that the same checkpoint for the Columbia bridge?


----------



## ReefHound

That checkpoint separates the border zone from the interior, and really has nothing to do with the crossing you use. You will find one on any road leading south at about the same distance from the border, more or less.

If you are taking the Mx85 Laredo-Monterrey highway south, libre or cuota, you'll pass through that checkpoint. From Columbia, that is by far the most common route but you could also take Mx1 through Anahuac to Monterrey.

Or for some real excitement, take Mx2 south past Nueva Ciudad Guerrero on Falcon Lake (keep your eyes open for a missing man on a jet ski) and Ciudad Mier (the town that evacuated due to cartel threats) then take Mx54 to Monterrey. Just kidding - you don't want to go that way.


----------



## dstan

*Driving coast road in Michoacan-is it safe?*



Roadtripper said:


> I guess I should have clarified. we Permanentally imported a car into mexico. it is now nationalized and so we had more paperwork than normal. first we had to get all the paperwork done in the city of nuevo laredo and then we had to go to KM 26 to get the pedimento. Then we had to return to the border to get a traslado de transito--or a temporary transit form. When we were pulled over in Morelia this was the number one document that they wanted to see. Unfortunately you can get that at km 26 so we had to backtrack. also, when permanentally importing a car it takes time to get the paperwork filled out, get receipts, pay the banks, etc. That is why it took so long.
> 
> Anyway, the trip has been going smooth and we are currently in Michocan in Nexpa surfing. We are going to head south toward Huatulco soon.
> 
> I didn´t know there was a hotel past km 26 until later. it may have been better but by the time we did all the importing procedures we were very tired and it was nice to relax. it´s good to know though.




So no problem driving the coast road in Michoacan? I always go to El Faro de Bucerias, but wondering how safe that road is to drive these days.


----------



## Mainecoons

Does anyone have an update on the status of the new bypass from the Pharr bridge to the south of Reynosa? When we passed through in early October it was not open.

Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum.
The last information predicts 'December' for the bypass to open.


----------



## Mainecoons

That's the information I have. I've sent an email to the SCT contact I have for that area and will post his reply, if any. Really hoping it will open by December 11 when we will be returniing. Things are pretty dicey in Reynosa right now, the last time we went through there the local cops were running an extortionist and totally fabricated speed trap south of Route 2. They were only pulling over cars with Texas plates and claiming fictitious speeds. Reynosa really is dangerous these days.


----------



## conklinwh

Rather than go through Pharr and deal with Reynosa, why don't you cross at Los Indios just south of Harlingen, go through Valle Hermoso on hwy 99 to 180/101 to Ciudad Victoria and then to San Luis Potosi?


----------

